# What Animal were you in a Past Life?



## Taggart

After all the talk about animal spirit guides, let's see if this helps.

I got Wolf:

You were a Wolf. Cunning, swift, and agile, you value your family's well being above all else. You are a master of day or night, and always have your wits about you, though you may seem to be relaxed. You have a fiery temper one minute, and the next you are lazing about with all the time in the world to relax. You may not be the most social, but that doesn't mean you can't deal with challenges to your pride.

Obviously, that's why I *love *the Jungle Book.


----------



## Ingélou

In some ways 'wolf' does fit Taggart - though I would say he has a 'smouldering' rather than a fiery temper (unlike me). And Taggart *loves* being social, albeit in a smallish group. But he *is* a 'wolf' about his family & the challenges to his pride etc. 

I am a dolphin:

'A cheerful, bright, energetic being, you are the life of your friends and family. You care about everyone immensely, and would go to any ends to protect them and keep them happy. Your mind may race with thoughts, but that doesn't mean you are dim. In fact, you can tackle almost any problems that comes your way. You enjoy relaxing and playing, and keep your childish gleam throughout your life'.

Well, yes - I'd like to be a dolphin, but obviously one can't judge oneself how accurate this is. There are a few things here I can connect with myself - but _being energetic_ isn't one of them!


----------



## jani

Wolf, the description fits specially the part " though you may seem to be relaxed. You have a fiery temper one minute,"
I am relaxed most of the time but when i get angry,annoyed or sad i never show it to others.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Ukko

Owl. As usual with Taggart's recent quizzes, some answers have to be 'the best available'.


----------



## omega

An owl...
"Graceful and majestic" - I'm flattered...


----------



## Op.123

You were the Owl. Graceful, quiet, and majestic, you glide silently through the night. You are self sufficient, independent, and make the most of everything around you. You are not very picky about what you like, and when you love something, it will be forever. You would make a wonderful parent, but in no way would you spoil your children; they would be taught how to look after themselves. You are a symbol of guidance.


----------



## Blake

An owl. Makes sense because I usually don't move my eyes. I just pivot my head when I want to look at something.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Another owl - boo!

You were the Owl. Graceful (not me), quiet (sullen? taciturn), and majestic (definitely not), you glide silently through the night (tosh - I go to sleep well before midnight every night). You are self sufficient (no, I crave people), independent (up to a point), and make the most of everything around you (nope - always grumbling and moaning). You are not very picky about what you like (completely wrong - picky to the point of irritation to those around me), and when you love something, it will be forever (not really - mind like a butterfly). You would make a wonderful parent (I've made a pretty poor parent, even though I did my best), but in no way would you spoil your children; they would be taught how to look after themselves (finally, something correct!). You are a symbol of guidance (tchah! A symbol of grumpiness, more like).

PLEASE - don't tell Mrs Hermit - she won't have anything to do with owls in the house!!!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

You were the Owl. Graceful, quiet, and majestic, you glide silently through the night. You are self sufficient, independent, and make the most of everything around you. _You are not very picky about what you like_ (I can choose to be or not to be picky, depending on the matter in question), and when you love something, it will be forever. You would make a wonderful parent, but in no way would you spoil your children; they would be taught how to look after themselves. _You are a symbol of guidance_ (too self-centered for that).

Welcome to the Iron Owls club...


----------



## Guest

I did the test. It appears I am some sort of mollusc.


----------



## clara s

Wolf for me

Master of day and night

wow


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> I did the test. It appears I am some sort of mollusc.


Alas, my friend, it seems like you peaked too early.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/scientists-discover-mollusks-are-next-evolutionary,32902/


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Can I be an amoeba please?


----------



## samurai

I came out a lion, which also just happens to be my birth sign {*Leo*}. Coincidence, I guess. If one has to be an animal--besides human, that is--.there are pobably a lot worse things than being a lion!


----------



## Ingélou

samurai said:


> I came out a lion, which also just happens to be my birth sign {*Leo*}. Coincidence, I guess. If one has to be an animal--besides human, that is--.there are pobably a lot worse things than being a lion!


I love the lion-coloured font!

And Headphone Hermit - after reading your analysis of the Owl Verdict, I can't stop laughing! :lol:


----------



## Woodduck

A wood duck, of course.


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> I came out a lion, which also just happens to be my birth sign {*Leo*}. Coincidence, I guess. If one has to be an animal--besides human, that is--.there are pobably a lot worse things than being a lion!


I'm a lion too, though I'm an Aquarian. I wouldn't mind being either a dolphin or an owl (several owls here - is that significant for classical music lovers?) I'm not sure about wolf though (sorry Taggart).

Did anyone else struggle with the list of flaws? "Complicated" is a flaw?


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, MacLeod, I too struggled with the list of flaws. They all applied, and it was a nice point which applied most.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Pig - I like food and whine 

There must be some pig left in me though as my wife sometimes calls me one.


----------



## Mahlerian

I got owl. Indeed. I don't really recognize the person they describe very much in myself....


----------



## Ravndal

Amazing. I got Lion, and that's my zodiac sign 

You were the Lion. Protective, smart, and powerful, you conquer any challenge that comes your way, and if you don't, you walk away with all your pride intact. Your family is your world, and you feel alone without them. You strive to be the leader in every aspect of your life, never letting anyone hand things to you. You can sometimes be harsh and tough-skinned, and some may leave you because of it, but your loyalty to those who love you is endless.


----------



## hpowders

Owl. Graceful and majestic. Nothing about pithiness. Disappointing. Also I need a nose job....badly!!!


----------



## Ingélou

You're so wrong, hpowders - look at the economy of an owl hearing a rodent scuffle in the grass and piercing it in its talons with one fell swoop. Could *anything* be pithier?


----------



## Bulldog

Wolf for me - I'm not surprised.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> You're so wrong, hpowders - look at the economy of an owl hearing a rodent scuffle in the grass and piercing it in its talons with one fell swoop. Could *anything* be pithier?


Thanks. I start the day with a new more hopeful attitude.


----------



## Op.123

Here is another fun little quiz "what swear word are you?"

http://www.quibblo.com/quiz/edSNI3q/What-swear-word-are-you


----------



## Taggart

Burroughs said:


> Here is another fun little quiz "what swear word are you?"
> 
> http://www.quibblo.com/quiz/edSNI3q/What-swear-word-are-you


Trouble is I cant print what I got - the censor system would blow up! And I thought I was a nice person


----------



## ptr

Cockroach, survives any form of ordeal! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Krummhorn

Dolphin ... which doesn't surprise me as I have a definite love for the water ... and that's why I live in the desert today ... :lol:

Kh ♫


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Cockroach, survives any form of ordeal! :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


Even the Orkin man?


----------



## Op.123

I am B****
...................................


----------



## Taggart

Burroughs said:


> I am B****
> ...................................


Bison, bear, badger, beautiful, brainy .... what?


----------



## Op.123

Female dog 
................................


----------



## sabrina

Wow, I am a dolphin...naturally, as I love the deep blue, and my dream home is somewhere on a white beach...


----------



## Ingélou

Oh hi, fellow dolphin! We really got the best one. I love the bit about the playful gleam!


----------



## deggial

hpowders said:


> Owl. Graceful and majestic. Nothing about pithiness. Disappointing. Also I need a nose job....badly!!!


no nose, yes, but nifty coif! I got owl, as well, but I have no problems with the lack of nose. Those rats stink.


----------



## Woodduck

ptr said:


> Cockroach, survives any form of ordeal! :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


Investigate tardigrades.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Quote Originally Posted by ptr View Post
> Cockroach, survives any form of ordeal!
> 
> /ptr
> 
> Woodduck: Investigate tardigrades.


-- or Keith Richards, for that matter.


----------



## Antiquarian

Well, the test put me as an owl, but I swear everyone I know thinks I was an orang-utan.


----------



## PetrB

I was a very loveable pterodactyl who would have interacted well with Neanderthals if our eras had actually overlapped.

Before that, I was a Sabre-toothed tiger, but got tired of being earth-bound.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Burroughs said:


> Female dog
> ................................


You can say bitch. I do all the time :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

I was a sugar-glider, and I shall return to that life.

bing.com/images


----------



## Tristan

A cat!










But seriously, the test said I was a dolphin. I will accept that. Although I have always felt more cat-like...


----------



## Morimur

Where's the link?


----------



## Giordano

According to the test, I was a wolf.
Could be...
Most likely, though, I probably was a humpback whale.


----------



## Kopachris

The Buddhist and pedant in me is screaming "that's not how _samsara_ works!"

Also, I got Owl.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I got the owl - rather appropriate seeing I've been watching an episode of Gormenghast on DVD today where the Lear-like 76th Earl of Groan thinks he is one...


----------



## hpowders

I got owl-graceful, quiet and majestic....they seemed to leave out the handsome part.


----------



## ProudSquire

Apparently I too am a Dolphin, albeit, I've always thought of myself as a Chameleon, or a ferocious Tiger. It's the curse of being a Pisces, they always want me back in my natural habitat, or so I think. lol


----------



## hpowders

Even worse I imagine would be "What kind of animal are you in your present life?"


----------



## Triplets

A skunk. I forgot to shower today.


----------



## hpowders

^^^That's one good thing about the internet-I can never tell.


----------



## Vaneyes

What Animal were you in a Past Life?

I don't agree with that nonsense.


----------



## Badinerie

Lion? Are they sure? 
They always seem to have flattering answers in these quizzes. No one ever comes out as a Dung Beetle or a Sloth.


----------



## Kopachris

Badinerie said:


> Lion? Are they sure?
> They always seem to have flattering answers in these quizzes. No one ever comes out as a Dung Beetle *or a Sloth*.


How my reaction would be if I were compared to a sloth:


----------



## hpowders

^^^My compatible match on eharmony.com.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm an owl, too.
You were the Owl. Graceful, quiet, and majestic, you glide silently through the night. You are self sufficient, independent, and make the most of everything around you. You are not very picky about what you like, and when you love something, it will be forever. You would make a wonderful parent, but in no way would you spoil your children; they would be taught how to look after themselves. You are a symbol of guidance.
I'd rather be a hummingbird, but I don't think that's an option.


----------

